# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Tận hưởng resort 4* tại đà nẵng....ck lợi nhuận nhận được hằng năm cao gấp đôi ngân hàng

## nganmai68

WONDERLAND RESORT COCOBAY CHỈ 250 CĂN.

----------

